# 2005 28rsds For Sale



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

After seeing Jim's postings on his new rig, we officially have TT envy and are in talks with Lakeshore for a 301BQ. BUT it is dependent on selling our current rig. Here is the posting that went on to Craig's List today.

2005 KEYSTONE OUTBACK 28RSDS, 2005 Outback by Keystone The Outback is a great travel trailer for your family and friends to take to the campsites. It is a 28 foot fiberglass travel trailer with two slides that sleeps 10 people. One slide is on the side of the trailer which houses the dinette and the other slide is in the rear which houses the queen bed. The dinette slide is power and the rear bed slide is manual slide with rails. When rear slide is out the trailer is 32 feet long. Ducted remote control air throughout. The Outback has a fiberglass exterior with metal studs for durability and less weight for pulling. Has a nice size awning to shade you on those warm summer days. There are 2 doors for entrance into the trailer, one in the front and one for the rear. The Outback also has an exterior fold-down stove with two propane burners and a small sink, for cooking up a great breakfast on those nice mornings. Bunkhouse is in the front of the trailer and has a great setup with 4 bunks for family and friends. There are cabinets between the bunks for storage. Also has cable outlet coming from ceiling so that you can put a TV on top of the cabinet. Nice bathroom area with tub/shower, sink with overhead cabinet space with mirror and toilet. The kitchen area has lots of space for the cooks in the family with propane stove/oven, and a microwave. There is a lot of storage throughout the kitchen area. All cabinets are raised solid white wood cabinets that really make the area bright and seem larger. The dinette is a booth style that converts to a bed. The sofa folds into sleeping area when not being used to sit back and watch TV. In the rear of the trailer is the queen bed with a curtain for privacy. Lots of windows surround the queen bed with great views of your camping area.

The Following are all additional accessories that I have installed or added.

Two maxx air vents (front room and bath room)
Maxx Fan (main cabin)
Water heater bypass and winterize kit
Installed ladder and rails for front bunks
External filter for city water supply
Internal dedicated sink mounted faucet for drinking (needs new filter)
New residential grade fixtures for main sink
Shower accordion door mod (replaced flimsy curtain)
Axle flip with 15in aluminum rims and Goodyear Marathon tires (to include spare)
Dual 6V batteries (always stored on battery tender)
Battery cutoff installed inside front pass through
Add-a-room screened in patio
Power tongue jack
Fully insulated the entire underbelly with REFLECTIX
Tornado black tank flush
Rear bumper storage for rear slide supports
Possible delivery for added charge within 150 miles (detail dependant)

This TT is well loved and maintained but as our five children get bigger we are looking for more space.
Asking $14,495.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Good luck with the sale..









I hear the 301BQ calling your name from Michigan.....


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Finally gonna scratch that itch Jared







Good luck on the sale.

John


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> Finally gonna scratch that itch Jared
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You know it brother. My kids are not getting any smaller.


----------



## OutbackBrat (Oct 13, 2009)

is this still for sale?


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

OutbackBrat said:


> is this still for sale?


Yes - we would still like to upgrade to a larger trailer and would need to move this one first. I am now including the Hensley Arrow hitch for $15,950.


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

We just bought one, came home yesterday, ended up trading in our 28, we were in a hurry and after a month on Craig's List, had no joy.....

Hope you have more luck.

Ali


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

BritsOnTour said:


> We just bought one, came home yesterday, ended up trading in our 28, we were in a hurry and after a month on Craig's List, had no joy.....
> 
> Hope you have more luck.
> 
> Ali


MAN!!!!

Update your signature already. Be PROUD of that swanky new 301BQ.


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

BritsOnTour said:


> We just bought one, came home yesterday, ended up trading in our 28, we were in a hurry and after a month on Craig's List, had no joy.....
> 
> Hope you have more luck.
> 
> Ali


WOO HOO Ali! What an upgrade!

Are you still on the road? How did it all go? I haven't heard from you for a while...


----------

